# Wonder what will be the xmas present this year



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

If people remember, we have had advance ebooks of far off novels on sale in previous years as the Black Library xmas presents.

They gave us Legion of the Damned and Ahriman: Exile for past Xmasses.


So im quite curious to what they will offer this year. Need something new to read.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Maybe it will be _Talon of Horus_. :biggrin:


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Sadly it appears the xmas present is the Horus Heresy ebook Wolf of Ash and Fire, which you get for free with each copy of Macragge's Honor. Something which im skipping on as I find the cost too ridiculous for so few pages.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Just noticed something promising, when I looked at the advent short for today.
http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/advent-day-twenty-five-cypher-guardian-of-order.html

*Don't miss out*

Check back tomorrow for an exclusive Boxing Day surprise!




I am all curious now!


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Brother Lucian said:


> Sadly it appears the xmas present is the Horus Heresy ebook Wolf of Ash and Fire, which you get for free with each copy of Macragge's Honor. Something which im skipping on as I find the cost too ridiculous for so few pages.


Actually it's the cover art for Macragge's Honour.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The Scion of Chemos said:


> Actually it's the cover art for Macragge's Honour.


Huh?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/straken-ebook.html

And Merry Christmas, _Straken_ has arrived.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Lovely, now thats the ebook present I had been waiting for. Cheers.

Now im just wondering if they are going to release a compilation with all the advent day shorts.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Lovely, now thats the ebook present I had been waiting for. Cheers.


It's not what I expected but a nice surprise, especially as I am a fan of Toby Frost's original series _The Chronicles of Isambard Smith_. He's a good writer and Straken is a really cool character, I still remember this funny line from the Straken audio that came out a few years ago.

_"They came rushing at us, without a care for their lives."
"That was fine by me, we didn't care for their lives either."_


LotN


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Brother Lucian said:


> Huh?


"And Merry Christmas to everyone! Thanks to you all for supporting us this last year. Here is a present from Black Library to you:

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Downloads/Product/ZIP/wallpapers-macragges.zip"

From their facebook and emails lol


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Scion of Chemos said:


> "And Merry Christmas to everyone! Thanks to you all for supporting us this last year. Here is a present from Black Library to you:
> 
> http://www.blacklibrary.com/Downloads/Product/ZIP/wallpapers-macragges.zip"
> 
> From their facebook and emails lol


Ah very cool, was hoping that the awesome art there would be available for a background.

As for _Straken_ i'll wait to get it on paperback, but it is a novel that I am looking forward to. Toby Frost's novels are really funny and i'm hoping he can bring some of that humour to his 40k works.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished Straken, a pretty good read of Guard against Ork. Some strong characterizations, with memorable characters. 

Minor spoiler


Marbo returns in this book as one of Straken's men. And he is everything you'd expect for a guy with that 'name'.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Read it myself a few days ago. On the whole it was good, not great, and I really liked the Warboss's "weapon" at the end.




Been a long time since a Squiggoth's been used in 40k. Was great seeing one again, though it would have been nicer had it fought some tanks, perhaps a Baneblade.

Best cameo character imo was Snikrot, but he should have been used more than he was. It felt like his potential was a little wasted.




LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> Read it myself a few days ago. On the whole it was good, not great, and I really liked the Warboss's "weapon" at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually the weapon was kinda spoiled by the battle description. If youve dug up the fight info on Lexicanum, its pretty much a rote description of the plot, which the book fleshes out a bit more.
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Dulma%27lin_Cleansing

Edit: Actually didnt know of Snikrot before now, thought he was kinda a random npc. But looking him up on lex, i see he is a far more known orc dude.
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Snikrot


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Actually the weapon was kinda spoiled by the battle description. If youve dug up the fight info on Lexicanum, its pretty much a rote description of the plot, which the book fleshes out a bit more.
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Dulma%27lin_Cleansing


Yeah I read that, I make it a point to not read those articles when i'm reading the book. If i've read them before-hand then oh well, can't predict what BL will make into a book and what they won't.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> Yeah I read that, I make it a point to not read those articles when i'm reading the book. If i've read them before-hand then oh well, can't predict what BL will make into a book and what they won't.
> 
> 
> LotN


Added another comment above in edit, but you were too fast in replying, hah.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Edit: Actually didnt know of Snikrot before now, thought he was kinda a random npc. But looking him up on lex, i see he is a far more known orc dude.
> http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Snikrot


Indeed he is, however this is set before he becomes the most dreaded Ork Kommando in the galaxy. The only Ork that the Ork Hunters of Armageddon actually fear, a really good choice for a cameo but I felt he wasn't used to his full potential. Plus Straken handled him a bit too easily for my liking, I suppose that can be explained by this being before Snikrot becomes famous, but still.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> Indeed he is, however this is set before he becomes the most dreaded Ork Kommando in the galaxy. The only Ork that the Ork Hunters of Armageddon actually fear, a really good choice for a cameo but I felt he wasn't used to his full potential. Plus Straken handled him a bit too easily for my liking, I suppose that can be explained by this being before Snikrot becomes famous, but still.
> 
> 
> LotN


Would be hugely ironic if the Catachans actually inspires Snikrot to form his gang, instead of going at it alone.


----------

